# Solved: Firewall Install Problem



## umc276 (Jun 7, 2004)

Was using Zone Alarm Firewall for years with no problems until the root certificate expired and caused all kinds of problems that were temporarily solved by changing date to 2008 on my computer.
I was finally able to uninstall Zone Alarm and download Outpost Firewall. However, when trying to open the .exe file got the following message:

Runtime error at (at-1.0):
Cannot import dll:C\Windows\TEMP\is-KNIQ2.tmp\psvince.dll

Did Google search but no go. Can anyone please translate or solve this problem.
Thanks


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Outpost Firewall only works with Windows 2000/XP/Vista.


----------



## umc276 (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks, but from their website:

System Requirements
* Windows 98, ME, 2000, XP, Server 2003
* Pentium 450 or faster
* 50MB HardDisk space
* Memory: 128 MB (for Windows 2000/XP/ Server 2003)

Any suggestions to take the place of Zone Alarm?


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

if i remember right, that .dll was a part of an installer
YES  
see here:
http://www.fileinspect.com/fileinfo/psvince-dll/

Inno Setup Extensions
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&num=50&newwindow=1&q=Inno+Setup+extensions&btnG=Search

it would seem the installer itself is what is giving you the problems
you might try downloading the file again and verify the md5 checksum numbers

which version of zonealarm were you using?
were you okay with it?
i've tried a few others, but always return to using zonealarm


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

All the links I pull up don't show the info you posted.


----------



## umc276 (Jun 7, 2004)

I have been using Zone Alarm 6.0 and was completely satisfied with it. For some reason Zone Alarm chose not to update root certificate. From Zone Alarm Forums:

http://forums.zonelabs.com/zonelabs/board/message?board.id=Official&thread.id=9

"ZoneAlarm 6.5 or below can no longer function.
Uninstall your version of ZoneAlarm and if you have a valid genuine Zone Alarm license key in good standing you will need to upgrade and download version 8.0.400.020
Note: Windows ME, 98, 98se and Windows 2000 are not supported in version 8.0"

I have been thinking about leaving computer date at 2008. but this is causing problems with with GoBack and Hotmail.

Is there anyway of getting around the root certificate problem-would love to continue using Zone Alarm? I don't care if it is supported or not.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

you might try one of the versions here:
http://www.oldversion.com/ZoneAlarm.html

and remember to uninstall ALL the current zonealarm stuff


----------



## umc276 (Jun 7, 2004)

No, that won't work ALL versions before 6.5 have expired root certificates-see my post above referencing Zone Alarm Forums.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

wait a minute, were you using multiple setups in a corporate setting?


----------



## umc276 (Jun 7, 2004)

No, just a simple home computer using W'98.
If you check the Zone alarm forums and search "root certificate" you will find many long threads about this problem. Many were affected and couldn't use there computers until using a 50 step process to delete Zone Alarm or until someone discovered simply changing the date back then uninstalling works.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

I think you downloaded the wrong file.

For *Outpost Firewall Pro 2009*, file name is *OutpostProInstall.exe*
This is Version *6.7*
[webquote="http://www.agnitum.com/products/outpost/download.php"]*System Requirements*

Supported platforms: 32- and 64-bit Windows (Vista, XP, Server 2003, 2008), Windows 2000 (SP3 and above).[/webquote]This one will not work on Win9x, it gives the *Runtime error at (at-1.0): Cannot import dl*l error message.

The *Other Language Version (4.0 and 2009)* file name *OutpostProInstall_1025.exe*
This is Version *4.0.1025*. I think it's a typo on the site, it should read *4.0 and 2007*, not *2009*, as the 4.0 version copyright is 2007.
[webquote="http://www.agnitum.com/products/outpost/download.php"]
* System Requirements*

* Windows 98, ME, 2000, XP, Server 2003

[/webquote]This one will install on Win98


----------



## umc276 (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks for the info.
See my other thread. I found Filseclab Personal Firewall - it is a 2009 version and supported. Working perfectly so far, but if I have any problems will try previous version of Outpost.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

just a piece of trivia - i use zone alarm v 2.6 on a number of systems and have no expiring certificates

okay, so is this solved then?
[@top-left in your first post]


----------



## umc276 (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks.
Can't find marked solved button.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

[@top-left in your first post]


----------

